# sysrc name_enable="YES"  versus  service name enable



## jjrabbit (Oct 13, 2019)

It appears both these commands do exactly the same thing.

Which one do you guys prefer to use?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2019)

They do the same thing but enabling a service only works until you reboot.
That is why you add it to /etc/rc.conf with the `sysrc` command.
To startup a service on boot.

Does `service xxx enable` survive reboot? No it does not.


----------



## jjrabbit (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh, I was testing `service xxx enable/disable` after I had already issued `sysrc`. So to me it appeared they had the same effect. Not the case at all!

Thanks a lot


----------

